# Postfix does not log.

## dE_logics

Postfix is not working. The daemons are running but all sent mails are moved to deferred.

Unlike what's said in the man page -- 

 *Quote:*   

> Problems and transactions are logged to the syslog daemon.

 

I see no qmgr logs in syslog.

----------

## khayyam

 *dE_logics wrote:*   

> I see no qmgr logs in syslog.

 

dE_logics ... that may be due to how your 'syslog' is configured:

```
# awk '!/(^#|^$)/&&/mail/' /etc/syslog-ng/syslog-ng.conf

destination mail { file("/var/log/mail.log"); };

destination mailinfo { file("/var/log/mail.info"); };

destination mailwarn { file("/var/log/mail.warn"); };

destination mailerr { file("/var/log/mail.err"); };

filter f_mail { facility(mail); };

log { source(src); filter(f_mail); destination(mail); };

log { source(src); filter(f_mail); filter(f_info); destination(mailinfo); };

log { source(src); filter(f_mail); filter(f_warn); destination(mailwarn); };

log { source(src); filter(f_mail); filter(f_err); destination(mailerr); };

# egrep -m1 qmgr /var/log/mail.info

Mar  3 07:28:49 aporia postfix/qmgr[25029]: 51FAFB83B: from=<portage@localhost>, size=3419, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
```

best ... khay

----------

## dE_logics

 *khayyam wrote:*   

>  *dE_logics wrote:*   I see no qmgr logs in syslog. 
> 
> dE_logics ... that may be due to how your 'syslog' is configured:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Honestly I DID check that location, but mail.log only appears NOW!

----------

